# New ones in the works



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are some new knives i have been working on.Hope you injoy the pictures


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice.....


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful Mr. Tabor.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## germag (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet! Man, those are some pretty knives. Especially the Desert Ironwood ones.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow RT - you have been just a tad busy.  Great looking knives - every last one of them.  What is that burled looking material in the first single knife picture?


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great looking set of knives!  Are these for sale or are they sold?

BTW  Hate I missed you today when I stopped by, especially with these in the works..... See Ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2009)

All look great! I bet you can pick out my 3 favorites.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> All look great! I bet you can pick out my 3 favorites.



Don't even go there Nick...I had my eyes on them 1st!


----------



## marknga (Jul 9, 2009)

RT you have been a busy boy!

Nice oh so nice. Those Ironwood Drop Points are something else.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2009)

*New knives in the works*

Thanks guys ;Wvdawg that handle material is Calif. buckeye


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was going to say it was stabilized buckeye burl!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Thanks guys ;Wvdawg that handle material is Calif. buckeye



That is really different looking RT.  Like the way it takes the color.  Nice little stars in the mozaic pins too.  Beautiful work sir.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the black pins really go well with the denim handles.  Very NIce group RT


----------



## Mangler (Jul 9, 2009)

*Knives*

Mr. Tabor...looks like you need to start your "weekend specials" up again..hint, hint!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2009)

*week end special*

That was on my mind ;I had several people ask about that.   What should we put on the weekend SPECIAL?????


----------



## arcame (Jul 9, 2009)

absolutely awsome work as usual, what kind of wood is the lighter colored with the black stripes? it is incredible!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 10, 2009)

arcame said:


> absolutely awsome work as usual, what kind of wood is the lighter colored with the black stripes? it is incredible!!!




wrangler wood


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, all I can say is Wow! Man those are some great knifes. I'm sure most of them are sold, but it would be really nice to know which ones I might be able to take off your hands.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow !!!! you been busy !!! great work !!!!
I am going to start stalking my mail man soon !!!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*Knives in the works*

Tony yours is in that batch


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*Knives in the works*

Roswell Bowhunter ;Most are sold to other woodys members .I will let you know which ones are available. I think there is two that are not sold


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Amazing skill and craftsmanship sir! Beautiful work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*New knives*

Tugboat1; Thank You Sir,It is something i really like to do


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 10, 2009)

I will have to say it is no surprise why these poor guys have a knife obsession  Those are absolutely beautiful... all of them. I had the pleasure of holding one of your knives yesterday and you are truly a master of the trade


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 10, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Tony yours is in that batch



Oh Yea !!! i saw a few in there, i knew one would be mine !


----------



## Gote Rider (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are some good looking knifes. I would like to know if the people that buy your knifes use them or collect them? If I had one of those it would be for show only. There is no way I could get blood and guts on knifes that look that good. That would be like driving a new car in the river swamp. I just could not do it.


----------



## marknga (Jul 10, 2009)

Gote Rider said:


> Those are some good looking knifes. I would like to know if the people that buy your knifes use them or collect them? If I had one of those it would be for show only. There is no way I could get blood and guts on knifes that look that good. That would be like driving a new car in the river swamp. I just could not do it.



Use em. That is what they are made for and that is what they do so well. As pretty as they are they are that much better at cutting.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 10, 2009)

Use them


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2009)

A Tabor Blade is made to use. Even the finest ones he`s made, which I own. Here is the damascus knife he made for me toward the end of last year, doin` what it does best.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 10, 2009)

I use mine !!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*Use your knife*

There isn't any thing better than pulling one out in front of your friends and using it. I get to go to Leary Ga. and hunt with a good friend of mine and his brother on there private hunting land a couple of times a year and i always carry 4 or 5 for them to road test. Funny how when i get home i am short 3 or 4 knives .And its always the prettiest ones that get used and then mysteriously disappear.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*new knives*

Thank You ;Guys and Gals for your kind words .And than you Nic for the picture


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2009)

Always love to look at the new knives you have made, they are all works of art.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 10, 2009)

Those look great, Raleigh!  Do you ever sleep?
Dan


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*New Knives*

Thanks Dan ;How is every thing up north???


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I will have to say it is no surprise why these poor guys have a knife obsession  Those are absolutely beautiful... all of them. I had the pleasure of holding one of your knives yesterday and you are truly a master of the trade



I have some of RT's knives...and one of this bunch is mine (and he's making another for me)....so I guess you could say I have a knife obsession. 

Raleigh's knives are at least as good as any other knife out there...bar none. And every last one of them is a work of art in it's own right. He really is a master craftsman.


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> A Tabor Blade is made to use. Even the finest ones he`s made, which I own. Here is the damascus knife he made for me toward the end of last year, doin` what it does best.




That's exactly what that blade was made to do.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2009)

These are fantastic as usual!! Awesome Knives!!!


----------



## germag (Jul 10, 2009)

Gote Rider said:


> Those are some good looking knifes. I would like to know if the people that buy your knifes use them or collect them? If I had one of those it would be for show only. There is no way I could get blood and guts on knifes that look that good. That would be like driving a new car in the river swamp. I just could not do it.



I have quite a few knives. The only ones I will not use are some custom automatics I have and some Tibetan daggers that I smuggled out of Tibet in 1991.

Sharpeblades knives are made to use. They are skinners and bird/trout knives and hunting knives and are made for a purpose. Each and every one of mine will be used. A little blood isn't going to hurt a thing. I have one of his knives with Mammoth Ivory handles....I wouldn't be at all hesitant to breast out a turkey with it, or cape a deer. As long as you take normal care of it like you would any fine blade and _use proper sharpening techniques_ it will give you a lifetime of service and still look good.


----------



## tignalljeeper (Jul 10, 2009)

That two piece skinner set sho' looks purdy!!...


Along with all the rest, more on my want list


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2009)

*new knives*

Thanks Guys ;the woodys folks are some of the best on the planet


----------



## olchevy (Jul 11, 2009)

You make so many perfect knives, but I have to ask If you could only use one of your own knives which style would you choose?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2009)

olchevy said:


> You make so many perfect knives, but I have to ask If you could only use one of your own knives which style would you choose?


It would be a hard choice .I usually only make the kind of knife that i like and doing special orders very seldom . If i had to made a choice i would take my big Tactical and my double set (caper & skinner) I know you said only one but i would have to have those three .I have several sets of them in my vehicles and i have used them for every thing and they have served me and my customers well . I have over a dozen sets of the double set in Alaska being used .But i get more orders for the 4in. drop point and the bird and trout with Desert iron wood handles. And i would have to have one of my light weight autos also.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2009)

So basically, Raleigh, you are like the rest of us?
I want 'em all!

Can't blame you for that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2009)

olchevy said:


> You make so many perfect knives, but I have to ask If you could only use one of your own knives which style would you choose?





If I could only have just one of my Tabor blades, it would be this one. If the house catches on fire, when I throw The Redhead out the window, to save her, I hope she don`t land on this one, or my rifle...  

Oh yea, this is the finest knife ol Raleigh has made yet...


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2009)

*Only one knife*

Wvdawg; I think your right i like them all . How can a man or women have only one knife. For working knives i like the bird and trout like Nic posted a picture of and the double set .I think i will do a double set in desert iron wood  with red spacers and red pins and see how they will look and do the sheath with diamond back insert


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2009)

*Nic's pretty Bird and trout*

Nic that sure is a pretty one.If that thing is in the way at your house i can keep it at mine.


----------



## marknga (Jul 11, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Wvdawg; I think your right i like them all . How can a man or women have only one knife. For working knives i like the bird and trout like Nic posted a picture of and the double set .I think i will do a double set in desert iron wood  with red spacers and red pins and see how they will look and do the sheath with diamond back insert



You taking orders on that?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2009)

*Double set in iron wood*

Mark let me make a set and lets see how they will look


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Nic that sure is a pretty one.If that thing is in the way at your house i can keep it at mine.





I appreciate the kind offer, but this one follows me around like a puppy.    I wish I had took a picture of last week, when it was covered up with fish blood and innards. It fillets fish perfectly, and I can`t wait to blood it on deer.  

This one, is a knife...


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2009)

*Nic's bird and trout*

I was just trying to help you out so there wouldnt be any problems in the house.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful knives Raleigh. I can't wait to get my hands on my first Tabor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

dmedd said:


> Beautiful knives Raleigh. I can't wait to get my hands on my first Tabor.



One won`t be enough! You`ll have to get more!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 12, 2009)

*New knife*

Dmeed ;I cut the damascus blade and the damascus gaurd out last week  for your knife


----------



## dmedd (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> One won`t be enough! You`ll have to get more!!



I guarantee you're right Nic.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 12, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Dmeed ;I cut the damascus blade and the damascus gaurd out last week  for your knife



 You've got me giddy as a teenager now Raleigh.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2009)

*Damascus knife*

I will have it shortly .My hip is giving me problems and i cant stand for long.That piece of antler you sent is going to look good .I me going to post some pictures for you as i get further along


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> One won`t be enough! You`ll have to get more!!





dmedd said:


> I guarantee you're right Nic.



I will 3rd that !!!  once you hold one of Mr. Tabors knives you will see pictures do not do them justice. Best knives you will ever own !


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2009)

*Knives in the works*

Thanks guys; The woodys bunch are the best


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dmedd (Jul 13, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> I will have it shortly .My hip is giving me problems and i cant stand for long.That piece of antler you sent is going to look good .I me going to post some pictures for you as i get further along



Thanks Raleigh. I appreciate it buddy. Take care of that hip.


----------



## triplec (Jul 20, 2009)

*It Arrived!*

Mine from this little collection came in the mail today and it is fantastic! Thanks Sharpeblades! Great work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 21, 2009)

*New knife*

Tri lec ;Thank you sir


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful knives! 

How much do you charge for one like this? 

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=335625&stc=1&d=1247170176


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 21, 2009)

*new knife*

Southern wood ;Thank You Sir


----------

